# Exploded Mazzer Super Jolly photo...



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought myself a 2010 Super Jolly Automatic which I stripped down to refurbish and thought you guys would like to see...










I'm not spending much time online much at the moment, so questions might not be replied to...


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Does the motor come out also?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's awkward to get the motors out the 'wee' Mazzers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The motors only come out if you heat up the case


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep you need to bake it in an oven to get the motor out


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks more like a Royal?


----------

